# Back and shoulder injury



## 1967 (Mar 10, 2018)

So I recently injured my back and shoulders and I was looking for some options for soothing the pain if anyone has any remedies or ideas that would be great ( I’m sorry if the is in the wrong place I dident know were else to put it)


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

This is so vague it's hard to help, what sort of injury are we talking about? What happened?

For example, a lot of injuries benefit from movement, but a lot do not.

For just stiffness/soreness and no real injury, ibuprofen, hot showers, movement, and something topical like icy hot are my go to.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

This is a hard one because without knowing the type and extent of the injury - what is good advice for one type of injury could do more harm than good. 

If it's lower back or sacral type area you could try lying on the floor and bringing your knees up to your chest to stretch. Walking is also recommended for alot of back pain but without knowing the injury....

For the shoulder - ice or heat and I would assume no heavy lifting for a while?


----------



## 1967 (Mar 10, 2018)

Thanks I know i didn't go into much detail of what happened I was was riding and I fell off and landed on my back and that was about a week ago and it’s did not get better so I just decided to try some stretches for it but that made it worse and then a few days ago I fell of again while going over a jump and I fell off and landed on my back again there was some loud cracking noises both times so that’s just A little explanation of what happened


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

Well I would go and see the doctor for the loud cracking noises!!

If not at least see a chiro, they likely won't help and will want you to see a doctor first if they suspect actual injury, but they should be able to clarify if there is that likelihood or not.

My chiro is amazing and completely changed my chronic pain/weakness and I didn't have any specific problem. They'll be able to advise what to do at home too.

And ruling out anything major I would go with what I said in my first post, stretching is a good suggestion too. I would be sure to move, but try avoiding anything strenuous.

My father's back was hurting and he went and mowed the lawn then felt great lol! I think he just stretched it out, but would recommend NOT mowing the lawn for the time being.

Do see the doctor first please, if there's an injury you could make it worse by not addressing it, and landing on your back with cracking noises is scaring me! Until you get the medical go ahead I would avoid any stretches or movement/manipulation beyond the ordinary.


----------



## livelovelaughride (Sep 13, 2011)

It wouldn't hurt to go get checked out by your Doc. If it were me, I'd be going to both my chiro and my physiotherapist. You don't want an injury(injuries) to start affecting your skeletal structure and soft tissue alignment. Compensation patterns from such injuries can begin from them.

Mild strains can usually be worked out, stretched out or massaged out. But it sounds to me like you've got a few things going on that need checking out by a pro.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

loud cracking? That could be anything from the joint self-adjusting , to a bone cracking. I think the pain level will indicate which. a broken bone would have a pain level that is is impossible to ignore.


my guess is that you had some 'free chiropractic' work done on you, with the sudden deceleration of landing from a fall. Ask me how I know about this . . . 





my suggestions is to try icing/heating, GENTLE, very GENTLE stretches, and


go to the drug store and buy a TENS apparatus. This is a gizmo that uses mild electric pulses to dull pain in muscles. It works amazingly well. I'm not kidding. you need to place the pads in the correct spot. Also, get the higher quality ones, with an actual rechargeable battery unit that is connected by a wire to the electrodes. the type that uses the little disk batteries (like watch batteries) do not work as well.


----------

